# Rehabilitation after surgery



## dogulars (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi All,

I live in Australia and have just had hip surgery which requires me to be on crutches for 6 weeks plus extensive rehab. It is quite difficult for my family to care for me due to work commitements, etc and I was wondering if anybody know of a rehab facility in Thailand. 

I would be happy to go as an outpatient daily and stay elsewhere but would need someone to sort the day to day stuff. 
Or if there are any nice live in rehab places.

I have visited Thailand quite a few times before and have really enjoyed the culture, food, hospitality and weather. (Been a lonnnnggg cold and wet winter in Melbourne)

thank you in advance for any suggestions.
cheers.


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

dogulars said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I live in Australia and have just had hip surgery which requires me to be on crutches for 6 weeks plus extensive rehab. It is quite difficult for my family to care for me due to work commitements, etc and I was wondering if anybody know of a rehab facility in Thailand.
> 
> ...


There is a rehab center in Chiangmai. If you're interested in being in the North.


----------

